# Criticize my new website...



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

But try to be nice, mmmkay? Keep in mind that it was done on a free site builder and made by my dumb ass. :laugh:

RAM Designs: Your Source for Quality Box Plans - Home/Pics/Vids


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i *think* i already seen a comment about your standard box specs page. they said something like "if he thinks all 12s need X box size he is an idiot and doesnt know what he is doing"

lol, wasnt me though. ill see if i can find it and link it for ya


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> i think i already seen a comment about your standard box specs page. they said something like "if he thinks all 12s need X box size he is an idiot and doesnt know what he is doing"
> 
> lol, wasnt me though. ill see if i can find it and link it for ya


Lulz, I never stated they did...some people. 4ft^3 for a pair of 12's is within the "ideal" range for 90%+ of the ported woofers out there.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

ya this thread, which u posted in but not sure if u seen the other comments

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-spl-forum/95683-12-ported-vs-15-sealed-suv.html


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

RyanM923 said:


> Lulz, I never stated they did...some people. 4ft^3 for a pair of 12's is within the "ideal" range for 90%+ of the ported woofers out there.


i know this, was just trying to show u what was said, it was about ur site and ur page, they even linked some of the page in their post


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

Cruzer said:


> ya this thread, which u posted in but not sure if u seen the other comments
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-spl-forum/95683-12-ported-vs-15-sealed-suv.html


Looks like I got "shut down!"


Lulz.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

It's ok, but if you want anyone to take you serious you need a serious site. I mean you have some nice looking box designs, but you need more substance and content. I mean pair a box with a set of subs, indicate WHY they will work just as good if not better with a certain application etc. 

Heck if you made a box for my SUV I would design, host, and update your site straight across!


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

^ sounds like a good deal there...

on your landing page, you need more "this is what my site is" but in a clear and concise fashion... it took me a bit to really find out what are you selling. 

i had to read your opening paragraph for it to sink in all the way.. you can keep that opening paragraph, but above it, see if you can get a 7 word mission statement or something like that


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

mattyjman said:


> ^ sounds like a good deal there...
> 
> on your landing page, you need more "this is what my site is" but in a clear and concise fashion... it took me a bit to really find out what are you selling.
> 
> i had to read your opening paragraph for it to sink in all the way.. you can keep that opening paragraph, but above it, see if you can get a 7 word mission statement or something like that


Thanks for the suggestion. As far as the offer the other guy was making, I just don't have room to build boxes anymore. I did this little site because it was free and to see if I could get some more interest...so far it's working. I know it's not a professional site, I don't expect it to be.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

RyanM923 said:


> I did this little site because it was free and to see if I could get some more interest...so far it's working. I know it's not a professional site, I don't expect it to be.


So you don't have room to build boxes, but you have time to setup a free site to sell boxes you don't have room to build? Huhhh?


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

LGHT_ said:


> So you don't have room to build boxes, but you have time to setup a free site to sell boxes you don't have room to build? Huhhh?


They are DESIGNS, PLANS, etc. Not BUILT boxes for sale, or what size box do u need ill build it for you...

ram, guess ur site is that confusing, or there are some slow people


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

LGHT_ said:


> So you don't have room to build boxes, but you have time to setup a free site to sell boxes you don't have room to build? Huhhh?


These are box plans for people to build themselves. People who either cannot design their own box or just do not feel like messing with it. I do not sell boxes.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

RyanM923 said:


> These are box plans for people to build themselves. People who either cannot design their own box or just do not feel like messing with it. I do not sell boxes.


Ohh ok. I thought you making boxes since most of the photos where fabrication pics. I haven't had a real system since the early 80's and back then we really didn't have "plans" we just bought we fit in the trunk.. :laugh:

So are the plans specifically designed for certain subs in certain vehicles or just based on SQ or SPL or are they just general one size fits all plans?

Sorry for the silly questions it's been a LONG time since I've had the opportunity to vibrate a clit to the point where she couldn't say no in the back seat of my mini truck while bumbin "computer love"


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Hey I checked out the GMC section and you have this for 2 12"s for a yukon.









Would this work for 2 JL w6v2d4 subs? I will be pushing them with a rf 1500.1 constant power amp that is suppose to do 1100 watts at 4 ohms.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

LGHT_ said:


> Ohh ok. I thought you making boxes since most of the photos where fabrication pics. I haven't had a real system since the early 80's and back then we really didn't have "plans" we just bought we fit in the trunk.. :laugh:
> 
> So are the plans specifically designed for certain subs in certain vehicles or just based on SQ or SPL or are they just general one size fits all plans?
> 
> Sorry for the silly questions it's been a LONG time since I've had the opportunity to vibrate a clit to the point where she couldn't say no in the back seat of my mini truck while bumbin "computer love"


They're just general box plans that work well for a wide variety of subs. I can do custom stuff to, which is what the "need a custom design?" tab it for.


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

LGHT_ said:


> Hey I checked out the GMC section and you have this for 2 12"s for a yukon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that box should give you a good bump in output from ~35-60hz and a f3 of around 28hz. If you're after more low-end I'd suggest either tuning lower or going a little bigger and tuning lower.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Well i'm looking for the subs to hit hard and deep. 

My problem is I don't know a lot about boxes, tuning, etc so for me as a consumer if the site had information on subwoofer box designs and why a person would go with say 1 design over another. 

You suggested a bigger box and tuning it lower, but would that improve on how low the bass hits, how clean it sounds, or how loud it is? 

For a newbie like me it's the little reasons WHY you do one thing over another that helps. 

how or why would that box be better than a standard ported box like this one?
JL Audio 12W6v2 W6 Sealed Sub Enclosure Box 2 12" SUBS - eBay (item 260657913106 end time Jan-27-11 07:06:48 PST)

Or a SQP212 ground shaker? 
Ground Shaker

Or one ported in the center?
JL Audio 12W6v2 1-Way 12" Car Subwoofer - eBay (item 230577807917 end time Jan-27-11 10:19:00 PST)

Here is a fat box
12" DUAL W6 SUBWOOFER/SUB ENCLOSURE/BOX JL AUDIO 12W6V2 - eBay (item 260551870864 end time Feb-06-11 07:09:34 PST)


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

LGHT_ said:


> Well i'm looking for the subs to hit hard and deep.
> 
> My problem is I don't know a lot about boxes, tuning, etc so for me as a consumer if the site had information on subwoofer box designs and why a person would go with say 1 design over another.
> 
> ...


The larger box and lower tuning will extend the low-end response. When keeping the volume the same and tuning lower, the response curve starts to drop off. You can counteract that by making the box a little bigger and making the response more flat down to a lower frequency than you could before. It basically just increases low-end output for a given level of power.



> how or why would that box be better than a standard ported box like this one?
> JL Audio 12W6v2 W6 Sealed Sub Enclosure Box 2 12" SUBS - eBay (item 260657913106 end time Jan-27-11 07:06:48 PST)
> 
> Or a SQP212 ground shaker?
> ...


The first one is a sealed box, which the W6V2 subs do work well in also...they're sort of a hybrib sub that can work well in either sealed or ported boxes. The thing about prefab boxes is that they're made in to make money. Properly sized boxes with adequate port area, which make for a larger/heavier/more expensive box, is not in their best interest if they're trying to turn a quick buck, which is what most of them are trying to do by going with the small volume/port boxes.

With the boxes you linked to(minus the sealed one), you don't know the whole story of the box. A couple give you volumes, but what about tuning frequency? Do they even take into account the port and sub displacement when telling you the volume? Is the port even large enough for to avoid port noise with mid-high xmax woofers?

All of these are considered when I do my designs.


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey, congrats, that is exciting and I think it looks pretty good for the first one. good luck to you!


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

kizz said:


> Hey, congrats, that is exciting and I think it looks pretty good for the first one. good luck to you!


Thank you, things have been going pretty well so far.


----------

